# Australian ironwood sticks



## lhommedieu (Jun 10, 2004)

I placed this on the FMA supply sticky, but wanted to put it out it front because I was so happy with with results:

"Please also consider:  http://www.woodenflutemaker.com/

I found Mark Hoza on the internet.  He makes flute parts for concert-level flutes out of Australian ironwood - an extremely hard, dense, heavy wood with properties similar to kamagong.

Mark is a hell of a nice guy and very accomodating.  I placed a custom order with him and was very happy with the results.  His craftsmanship is outstanding.

Best, 

Steve Lamade"


----------



## K Williams (Jun 10, 2004)

Does he make sticks? Or just flutes...?


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm sorry that I wasn't clear.

He makes hard, dense, heavy sticks:  the kind that will break bones.

If you want to fight with his flutes - be my guest.

Best,

Steve


----------



## OULobo (Jun 11, 2004)

I always wondered what type of wood is ironwood. I always thought it was cocabolo, but I have heard people say that it is bahi or kamagog or something all together different.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 11, 2004)

Steve ,

Thanks for the link: Ironwood, I thought it was Lignum Vitae or a variant thereof.........

That would be some massive OUCH, its a very hard wood to work with from my past experiences making chips & sawdust.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 11, 2004)

I think ironwood is its own species, but definitely in the same family as cocobolo, kamagong, and other heavy woods.

I sent him an email and his prices seem reasonable, but there's a catch (unless i'm misreading the email).  He gave me the specs as 32" long x 1.5" high x 1.5" wide for each piece of wood.  That would indicate a square cross-section.  So, unless you have a lathe, know someone who has one, or ALOT of time on your hands, you aren't going to get dowels.  I'm sending another message for clarification, but if someone already has asked the same question, please comment.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 11, 2004)

Stick Dummy said:
			
		

> Steve ,
> 
> Thanks for the link: Ironwood, I thought it was Lignum Vitae or a variant thereof.........
> 
> That would be some massive OUCH, its a very hard wood to work with from my past experiences making chips & sawdust.



Isn't vitae latin for blood or heart or life. Is Lignum Vitae, Bloodwood?


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 11, 2004)

*Result of search for "lignum":* 




 lignum 1. timber, wood

*vita : *_life, way of life. _

vitae, a plural form 

from various websites.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 11, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> I sent him an email and his prices seem reasonable, but there's a catch (unless i'm misreading the email).  He gave me the specs as 32" long x 1.5" high x 1.5" wide for each piece of wood.  That would indicate a square cross-section.  So, unless you have a lathe, know someone who has one, or ALOT of time on your hands, you aren't going to get dowels.  I'm sending another message for clarification, but if someone already has asked the same question, please comment.



I ordered 33" length, 1" diameter [Idowels[/I] that appeared to be sanded, beveled, and oiled.  It's beautiful wood - sort of a dark red ochre.

Mark and I talked at some length about the difficulties of working with this wood (he uses a lathe).  I was impressed both by the quality of his work and his obvious good attitude.  I highly recommend him.

As for length:  I ordered 33" dowels because I wanted to use them to practice San Miguel Eskrima; a Pekiti Tirsia practitioner might want a 27" or so length, a Serada practitioner a 18" or so length, etc.  I'm sure Mark can accomodate you.

Best,

Steve


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 11, 2004)

that was supposed to be:  _ dowels..._

Best,

Steve


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 11, 2004)

I did get a prompt, pleasant response about the sticks.  He can make them any size requested.  Thanks for the tip!  I have to check my finances, but I think I'll be ordering some soon!  Might see about a staff too, if he can swing that...


----------



## K Williams (Oct 4, 2004)

He makes sticks to whatever dimensions you want. I had him make me a 27" X 1 1/8" stick a few months ago, and have a 25" X 1 1/4" stick on the way now. This wood is nice and heavy, and like Guro Lamade said, it looks very nice. Sort of a curly maple look, but reddish brown in color.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 4, 2004)

What price is he chargeing for the sticks?


----------



## K Williams (Oct 4, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> What price is he chargeing for the sticks?


 He charges $45(shipping included) for a single stick. I forgot what his price is for a pair.


----------

